
Effective problem solving using SAT solvers - sel1
https://arxiv.org/abs/1906.06251
======
cbright
It's cool seeing this posted here, I authored this paper. The inspirational
quote at the beginning was actually from a comment on a HN post a month ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19953213](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19953213)

